# Best Backsaw maker?



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I was on backsaw.net. They list a bunch of backsaw makers. Im wonder who, in your opinion, makes the best? Why? I would love to hear from someone who has tried many different makers. Even if its only a few. Why does one stand out. Or do they all perform equally and the only difference is in the finish.

Thank you


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've not tried a lot of different saws. I own a Lie Nielsen and it cuts great, feels good in the hand and is well balanced. I've used the Veritas saws and didn't care for the look/feel of the spine. Also felt a little "rougher" when cutting. Set might be slightly more than the Lie Nielsen. I've also had opportunity to try Rob Cosman's saw. Nice feature in the changing tooth count really does make it easier to get a cut started. I liked the extra heavy spine. Sort of like a heavier plane being easier to use, this extra weight made sawing easier. Really did not like the resin handle. Just something about the feel of a wood handle on a woodworking tool. Oh yeah, crazy price tag on that saw. Way more than I'd ever want to spend.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you. Yea Rob Cosman has crazy pricing.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have several back saws, ranging from a couple of shop built, a couple of old Sheffield built saws and a new Veritas. They all cut well; but allow different cutting depths. The biggest difference is in aesthetics, how they look and feel in the hand.


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Backsaws*

Great article in the October 2013 *Popular Woodworking Magazine* about backsaws/handsaws and why they feel different. See "Get the Hang of any Handsaw-learn this secret before you buy" by saw maker Andrew Lunn.

David Turner
Plymouth, MI.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

David Turner said:


> Great article in the October 2013 Popular Woodworking Magazine about backsaws/handsaws and why they feel different. See "Get the Hang of any Handsaw-learn this secret before you buy" by saw maker Andrew Lunn.
> 
> David Turner
> Plymouth, MI.


I just got around to reading the article. Very interesting information!!


----------



## wilbrijo06 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Bad Axe?*

I can't say I'm anything but a beginner, but I recently purchased a couple of saws from Mark Harrell at Bad Axe Toolworks. The saws cut beautifully and even kept my untrained hands on a straight line with ease. I found the level of customization very helpful. I know that this isn't really answering your question of side by side comparison, but I didn't see anyone mention him and figured I'd throw the name into the mix. Definitely at least worth your time to look at. Also, customer service was top notch.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rob Cosman's saws are expensive but worth every penny. If you ever buy one you'll never look back. The extra weight is nice to keep you in line while cutting. His dovetail saw has 22tpi for the first inch to help get you started and then 15tpi to finish the cut fast. I like the resin handles too.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

calwilliams63 said:


> Rob Cosman's saws are expensive but worth every penny. If you ever buy one you'll never look back. The extra weight is nice to keep you in line while cutting. His dovetail saw has 22tpi for the first inch to help get you started and then 15tpi to finish the cut fast. I like the resin handles too.


Have you tried the lie nielson? Could you compair it to others you have tried?


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

MasterSplinter said:


> Have you tried the lie nielson? Could you compair it to others you have tried?


I have tried the Lie Nielsen one. It has a progressive TPI on it which makes it better than your typical backsaws. But, Cosman's saw the first inch is 22 tpi which makes it much easier to get started. Also, the Lie Neilsen saw doesn't have that extra weight to it like Cosman's either which really helps in keeping you cutting straight. Out of all the saws I've tried these would be the only two I would recommend to anyone. Both great saws but I prefer Cosman's and I'm a Lie Nielsen guy. Lol! Hope this helps you guy.


----------

